# New Uber App - Signing up now !



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Is there a Doctor in the car ?

https://uber-docs.com

UBERDOC is a web app that connects you directly to the best specialist for a single and affordable price.


Choose a specialist
Select a time and location convenient for you
Pay $300 (or $50 for Medicare) via credit card or health savings account which includes $50 to make the appointment and $250 once you have been seen
Accelerated appointment date for a single, transparent price.

For the first appointment only, all subsequent care can be through your insurance.

*UBERDOC is not for emergencies.






Basic kit provided upon sign-up


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

A lot of drivers will be availing themselves of any psychiatric services available through this, no doubt.


----------

